# Marijuana and Bodybuilding



## hypo_glycemic (May 10, 2013)

Marijuana and Bodybuilding - Bodybuilding is my Lifestyle


----------



## LAM (May 10, 2013)

I was high the majority of the best athletic performances in my life.  the only exception being when I was taking MA, I never ever went to class high, Grand Master Goh would not have liked that very much.


----------



## IronAddict (May 10, 2013)

Very good, been saying this for such a long time now! Found the benefits of hitting a j then WO sometime ago. 

Now, the city I live in is going bankrupt and the courts here just voted 7-0 that said the feds can come close dispensaries and jail the owners, regardless of how the state voted!?

This is just plain wrong...


----------



## charley (May 10, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 10, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 10, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 10, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 10, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 10, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Arnold (May 10, 2013)

FUCK YEAH! 

see my avatar pic, I smoked weed every single night and still got to that level of conditioning.


----------



## Arnold (May 10, 2013)

charley said:


>



hot!


----------



## charley (May 10, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 10, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 10, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Arnold (May 10, 2013)




----------



## blergs. (May 10, 2013)

Prince said:


> FUCK YEAH!
> 
> see my avatar pic, I smoked weed every single night and still got to that level of conditioning.



same.....


----------



## blergs. (May 10, 2013)

some of whats in that article is BS, I have researched cannabis the same or more then peptides or aas.. it helps brain, neuron  regeneration. helps lung function . ( yes the "smoke " part is bad, but the help out weight that, it doesnt constrict  the lungs like tobacco smoke. ) MUCH more stuff,, and it HELPS fatloss.  ( if your diet doesnt change and you dotn eat morE) 
lots of stuff it missing here.

inflammation, pain, cancer , mood, MS, ALOT of things its good for. but i could never smoke and lift heavy, makes me to relaxed...
I am a canadian medical patent for Cannabis ( thank god) and I am not on oxy every day thanks to it..

*REPS for the thread though!  MORE NUDIE Cannabis PICS!!!! :-d*


----------



## spartan1 (May 10, 2013)

Good read


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 10, 2013)

charley said:


>



I knew before I entered the thread Charley was going to have hot women enjoying some hydroponics...

My best days in the gym I have been half stoned. I usually will walk into the gym thinking I over smoked and the gym was going to be a bust. But I get warmed up and my fears are eliminated. My concentration seems ironically more focused. I think it just strips away the busted lawn mower, wife nagging....

what was I talking about??


----------



## blergs. (May 10, 2013)

blergs. said:


> some of whats in that article is BS, I have researched cannabis the same or more then peptides or aas.. it helps brain, neuron  regeneration. helps lung function . ( yes the "smoke " part is bad, but the help out weight that, it doesnt constrict  the lungs like tobacco smoke. ) MUCH more stuff,, and it HELPS fatloss.  ( if your diet doesnt change and you dotn eat morE)
> lots of stuff it missing here.
> 
> inflammation, pain, cancer , mood, MS, ALOT of things its good for. but i could never smoke and lift heavy, makes me to relaxed...
> ...



crap i meant *patient*  I shoulda read it before i posted :-/


----------



## charley (May 10, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 10, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 10, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 10, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 10, 2013)




----------



## keith1569 (May 10, 2013)

this thread got better with pictures haha


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 11, 2013)

LOL..I was offline all day. thanks for the pics


----------



## IronAddict (May 11, 2013)

Holygrail= KGB


----------



## IronAddict (May 11, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (May 11, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (May 11, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (May 11, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (May 11, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (May 11, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (May 11, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (May 11, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (May 11, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 11, 2013)

This Girl gets my Vote !!!!


----------



## charley (May 11, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 12, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 12, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 12, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 12, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 12, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 12, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 12, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (May 12, 2013)

by Paul Armentano

Longtime Florida activist Cathy Jordan, a 63-year-old woman who consumes cannabis to mitigate symptoms of amyotrophic lateral sclerosis (ALS aka Lou Gehrig?s disease), a debilitating condition that she has lived with since 1986, today filed a suit against Sheriff Brad Steube of Manatee County, FL.

Ms. Jordan alleges wrongful conduct on the part of the sheriff?s department when, on February 15, 2013, they raided her home and confiscated 23 medical cannabis plants, which were being cultivated for her by Cathy?s husband Robert Jordan. The Jordans were both cooperative when the sheriff?s department arrived at their home, and they acknowledged they were growing medical marijuana for Cathy?s medical use. The police raid of the Jordan?s home came just days after lawmakers introduced legislation, the Cathy Jordan Medical Cannabis Act, which sought to authorize the physician-supervised use of cannabis for those diagnosed with serious debilitating conditions. (Florida lawmakers failed to hold hearings or vote on the measure.)

After the Manatee County State Attorney?s office reviewed the facts of the case, they issued a memorandum on April 2, 2013 declining to prosecute either Cathy or her husband. The Manatee County State?s Attorney?s office found that they could not likely overcome a medical marijuana necessity defense, which would be raised by the defendant should a prosecution be initiated. However, the sheriff?s department has refused to return any of the cannabis that they confiscated from Ms. Jordan during the February 15 raid.

With this lawsuit, the plaintiffs seek a declaratory judgment finding that they have a legal right to cultivate and possess medical marijuana under Florida law; an injunction barring the sheriff?s department from making further seizures of medical marijuana from Cathy and Robert Jordan; and an injunction barring the initiation of criminal charges against either of the plaintiffs for their continued cultivation and possession of medical marijuana.

The lawsuit has been filed by Norm Kent of Fort Lauderdale, Chair of the NORML Board of Directors. NORML intends to file a friend of the court brief in the case once the defendants are served.

Kent stated: ?This suit embodies NORML?S commitment to patients who have a medical need for marijuana, while simultaneously showing how the responsible use of cannabis by adults should not be restricted by law enforcement authorities. We intend to prevail in this suit so that seriously ill patients like Cathy no longer have to fear arrest or state interference for simply using their medicine.?

Added NORML Legal Counsel Keith Stroup: ?Cathy Jordan is a courageous woman who has been fighting for many years to legalize the medical use of marijuana for herself and other seriously ill patients. We are proud to stand with Cathy and Robert Jordan to challenge he senseless arrest of patients who use marijuana medically.?

Florida is not among the 18 US states that presently exempt qualified patients from arrest for engaging in physician-authorized cannabis therapy






Source: NORML


----------



## IronAddict (May 12, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (May 12, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (May 12, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 12, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 12, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 12, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (May 12, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Renaissance Man (May 12, 2013)

I don t know if I already posted this but weed in my opinion in "Body Building"...

If your tryin to go pro obviously its not a good idea.

But if your the casual johnny hard cock tryin to look good for peggy ann...

Nothing.. and I mean NOTHING, makes me run longer on a treadmill then burning one down before hand.


----------



## charley (May 12, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> I don t know if I already posted this but weed in my opinion in "Body Building"...
> 
> If your tryin to go pro obviously its not a good idea.
> 
> ...



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^tell it to Arnold ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

*************************
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




***************


----------



## charley (May 12, 2013)

*************it's all about '_Sweet W__eed & Sw__eeter Pussy'******************_


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 12, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> I don t know if I already posted this but weed in my opinion in "Body Building"...
> 
> If your tryin to go pro obviously its not a good idea.
> 
> ...



Lot's of IFBB pros puff, but I agree, nothing keeps me more focused than  and ...


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 12, 2013)

I mean the studies dont lie.

Weed decreases lung capacity, ups estrogen and makes you lethargic.

The top pros are prolly not smoking grass IMO.


----------



## Ezskanken (May 12, 2013)

There is nothing sexier then a hot ass chick wit dat dazed glaze going and just staring at you wanting to fuck. Damn I miss those days!


----------



## charley (May 12, 2013)

By Amanda Reiman, Drug Policy Alliance
In  this week?s ?hypocrisy news,? the federal government continues to deny  the medical value of cannabis even in light of contrary claims by its  own agency, the National Institute of Health.
According to an article on NBC News.com,  the Advocates for the Disabled and Seriously Ill (ADSI) took issue with  the fact that in a National Cancer Institute (NCI) report, cannabis is  hailed as a medicine that ?inhibited the survival of both estrogen  receptor-positive and estrogen receptor-negative breast cancer cell  lines, and may provide risk reduction and treatment of colorectal  cancer.? Further, the report states that cannabis does not cause lung  cancer, and might have a protective effect against its formation.
The  hypocrisy is in the fact that the NCI is part of the National Institute  of Health, an agency of the federal government ? the same government  that claims cannabis has no accepted medical use. Apparently curing  cancer does not fit the definition of ?medical.?
This is not the first time we have heard claims of the anti-cancer effects of cannabis. In 2006, Dr. Donald Tashkin at UCLA conducted a study to  determine if there was a link between lung cancer and cannabis. Even  Tashkin was surprised by the outcome stating, ?we hypothesized that  there would be a positive association between marijuana use and lung  cancer, and that the association would be more positive with heavier  use. What we found instead was no association at all, and even a  suggestion of some protective effect.?
But there?s more.
In  the mid 1990′s, Cristina Sanchez, a scientist in Madrid found that THC,  one of the active ingredients in cannabis kills brain cancer cells.  This effect was replicated by Manuel Guzman and his team of researchers  in Spain in the mid 2000′s. Guzman administered THC via catheter to nine  patients with brain cancer who had been resistant to other medications.  Tumor growth was reduced in every single subject. Guzman published his  study in the British Journal of Pharmacology in 2006.
Also in the  mid 2000′s, scientists from Harvard found that administering THC slowed  the growth of lung cancer cells. The Harvard study made the important  discovery that cannabis can kill the affected cells while leaving  healthy cells alone, something that makes chemotherapy take such a toll  on the body.
So, why would our government, in light of scientific  evidence that cannabis kills cancer cells continue their party line of  ?no medical value?? Is it to save face? To not have to admit how wrong  they are?
Last night, I gave a talk about medical cannabis at the Women?s Cancer Resource Center in  Oakland, CA. The room was packed with women (and some of their  husbands) who have (or had) cancer. These women are brave, they are  fighters and they would do anything in their power to take back control  of their health. All they want is a level playing field.
When I  told them about the ADSI article, the NCI report and the research, they  were angry. They wanted to know why their government had been keeping  this from them and their doctors. They wanted to know why they were  steered towards chemotherapy and prescription pills that took away any  quality of life they had.
They were angry, but then they become  hopeful. They live in California, and cannabis is available to them.  They felt empowered when we spoke of going to a dispensary and making  choices about their health and their treatment. They lamented their  sisters in non-medical cannabis states who were still in the dark and  considered criminals.
Most of all, they just asked why? Why would  our government deny this information to the millions of people who could  be helped by it?


----------



## charley (May 12, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> I mean the studies dont lie.
> 
> Weed decreases lung capacity, ups estrogen and makes you lethargic.
> 
> The top pros are prolly not smoking grass IMO.



**********you should be ashamed to write such bullshit


Renaissance Man said:


> I mean the studies dont lie.]....we all know that it depends on who does the 'study' & who's paying for it.....We don't need to stoke the flames of fear about weed.... we have enough enemies...the church,gov,police,military,schools.


----------



## charley (May 12, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 12, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 12, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 12, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Diesel618 (May 12, 2013)

I think it's hard to get an objective study on cannabis. Researchers are either pro-pot or anti-pot. Most smokers seem convinced that weed is a miracle drug and any purported negative side effects are just propaganda because the gov't doesn't want us to have good things or something to that effect. Gov't sponsored studies clearly want it to be found harmful so they can have evidence why it should stay illegal. No one goes into a weed study with no alterior motives. The scientific method teaches us to gather data first then observe and eventually come up with a conclusion. With pot and gear, it seems people are going to be for it regardless, and they then find studies to support their view. This is the opposite of how a decision should be made.


----------



## Faymus (May 12, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> I mean the studies dont lie.
> 
> Weed decreases lung capacity, ups estrogen and makes you lethargic.
> 
> The top pros are prolly not smoking grass IMO.



Please show me your evidence that weed decreases lung capacity. I have seen many studies claiming the opposite.


----------



## Arnold (May 12, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> I think it's hard to get an objective study on cannabis. Researchers are either pro-pot or anti-pot. Most smokers seem convinced that weed is a miracle drug and any purported negative side effects are just propaganda because the gov't doesn't want us to have good things or something to that effect. Gov't sponsored studies clearly want it to be found harmful so they can have evidence why it should stay illegal. No one goes into a weed study with no alterior motives. The scientific method teaches us to gather data first then observe and eventually come up with a conclusion. With pot and gear, it seems people are going to be for it regardless, and they then find studies to support their view. This is the opposite of how a decision should be made.



Interesting when Big Pharma has been trying isolate all the compounds in weed to produce "MJ in a pill", which has ALOT more do with why the Feds won't take weed off the controlled substances list.


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 13, 2013)

charley said:


> **********you should be ashamed to write such bullshit
> 
> 
> Renaissance Man said:
> ...


----------



## D-Lats (May 13, 2013)

I smoke at least 3 times a week. Helps me sleep and sleep is growth so if its ok to take sleep aids why can't I choose the one that works best for me? I'm in Canada tho so it's pretty much legal here anyway unless your running a grow house.


----------



## blergs. (May 13, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> I don t know if I already posted this but weed in my opinion in "Body Building"...
> 
> If your tryin to go pro obviously its not a good idea.
> 
> ...



was Arnold not pro?


----------



## blergs. (May 13, 2013)

We need a "SEXY STONER " thread!  no political stuff just photos of hot stoners! ill start it! :-d  maybe repost some of these there, there is some awesome ones!


----------



## DOMS (May 13, 2013)

Prince said:


> Interesting when Big Pharma has been trying isolate all the compounds in weed to produce "MJ in a pill", which has ALOT more do with why the Feds won't take weed off the controlled substances list.



The FDA declared that the sellers of over-the-counter glucosamime could not state that it builds up skeletal joints. The person that made that decision in the FDA was actually a contractor that worked for a company that produces a prescription version of glucosamime that's advertised to do just that.


----------



## blergs. (May 13, 2013)

and here is thread for sexy photos! > http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...marijuana-sexy-stoner-thread.html#post3078247


----------



## KelJu (May 13, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> I mean the studies dont lie.
> 
> Weed decreases lung capacity, ups estrogen and makes you lethargic.
> 
> The top pros are prolly not smoking grass IMO.



Studies don't lie? WTF! Explain the problem we have with different groups researching the same issue and coming up with completely opposite conclusions. Explain why top pros have pictures taken of them smoking weed. Explain why top athletes have been fined for coming up positive on drug test for marijuana. Explain how lethargic people enjoy getting off their computer going outside to do fun things with their friends. Explain how I am lethargic when I am lifting my ass off after smoking a bowl and enjoying my workout way more than if I had not smoked weed.


----------



## DOMS (May 13, 2013)

KelJu said:


> Studies don't lie? WTF! Explain the problem we have with different groups researching the same issue and coming up with completely opposite conclusions. Explain why top pros have pictures taken of them smoking weed. Explain why top athletes have been fined for coming up positive on drug test for marijuana. Explain how lethargic people enjoy getting off their computer going outside to do fun things with their friends. Explain how I am lethargic when I am lifting my ass off after smoking a bowl and enjoying my workout way more than if I had not smoked weed.



Explain why it's okay that groups -- political, corporate or otherwise -- can buy the studies that they want to have made to further their agenda. Often at the cost of society.


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 13, 2013)

KelJu said:


> Studies don't lie? WTF! Explain the problem we have with different groups researching the same issue and coming up with completely opposite conclusions. Explain why top pros have pictures taken of them smoking weed. Explain why top athletes have been fined for coming up positive on drug test for marijuana. Explain how lethargic people enjoy getting off their computer going outside to do fun things with their friends. Explain how I am lethargic when I am lifting my ass off after smoking a bowl and enjoying my workout way more than if I had not smoked weed.





Im not explaining ANYTHING to someone with a cat in there avatar.


----------



## blergs. (May 13, 2013)

KelJu said:


> *Studies don't lie? WTF! Explain the problem we have with different groups researching the same issue and coming up with completely opposite conclusions. *Explain why top pros have pictures taken of them smoking weed. Explain why top athletes have been fined for coming up positive on drug test for marijuana. Explain how lethargic people enjoy getting off their computer going outside to do fun things with their friends. Explain how I am lethargic when I am lifting my ass off after smoking a bowl and enjoying my workout way more than if I had not smoked weed.




exactly. it doesnt constrict the lungs like tobacco and canabanoids actually relax the lungs. the SMOKE part is out weighed by the medicinal part by alot. to the point in one of a few studies found; tobacco smokers + cannabis were healthier then tobacco smokers that didnt smoke cannabis!

you need to be careful when agendas may be part of the old studies you may read. like the brain cell damage one...  forced smoke into monkeys and that caused brain damage, it could have been burnt lavender or even just rice paper and it would have caused the damage to brain with your forcing massive amounts of smoke and starving the brain of oxygen.... worthless study that was bias TO FIND WHAT THEY WANTED TO....


----------



## blergs. (May 13, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Im not explaining ANYTHING to someone with a cat in there avatar.




nice come back....


----------



## DOMS (May 13, 2013)

blergs. said:


> exactly. it doesnt constrict the lungs like tobacco and canabanoids actually relax the lungs. the SMOKE part is out weighed by the medicinal part by alot. to the point in one of a few studies found; tobacco smokers + cannabis were healthier then tobacco smokers that didnt smoke cannabis!



Make a tincture; problem solved.


----------



## IronAddict (May 13, 2013)

Prince said:


> Interesting when Big Pharma has been trying isolate all the compounds in weed to produce "MJ in a pill", which has ALOT more do with why the Feds won't take weed off the controlled substances list.



You sir, beat me to it.






And 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I still prefer...


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 13, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> I mean the studies dont lie.
> 
> Weed decreases lung capacity, ups estrogen and makes you lethargic.
> 
> The top pros are prolly not smoking grass IMO.



There's not 1 study about what elicit drugs are done during a bodybuilding career and post career! 

All I'm saying--and there's tons of people that could vouch--there's MANY MANY NPC amateurs and IFBB Pros that smoke weed.. period! I just talked to one on the phone today lmao...


----------



## D-Lats (May 13, 2013)

If anyone on here knows what pros and top amateurs do its Hypo. He is not a bullshitter and legit knows pros personally. If someone's willing to take all the things bodybuilders do weed is probably very low on the things to worry about list. Face it weed is everywhere, deal with it.


----------



## independent (May 13, 2013)

More weed smoking sluts please.


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 13, 2013)

hypo_glycemic said:


> There's not 1 study about what elicit drugs are done during a bodybuilding career and post career!
> 
> All I'm saying--and there's tons of people that could vouch--there's MANY MANY NPC amateurs and IFBB Pros that smoke weed.. period! I just talked to one on the phone today lmao...





^^^ Cool story bro.


----------



## charley (May 13, 2013)

for bigmoe....


----------



## usmarine (May 13, 2013)

I learned a lot of shit didnt even read nuffin. bitches love weed


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 13, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> ^^^ Cool story bro.


----------



## charley (May 13, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 13, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 13, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 13, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 13, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 13, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 13, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 13, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 13, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (May 13, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> More weed smoking sluts please.



Okay.


----------



## IronAddict (May 13, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (May 13, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (May 13, 2013)

WTF is with that hairy trail to her naval?


----------



## IronAddict (May 13, 2013)

DOMS said:


> WTF is with that hairy trail to her naval?



Doms, I didn't even notice that.


----------



## KelJu (May 13, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Im not explaining ANYTHING to someone with a cat in there avatar.




Probably because the god damn cat is smarter than you are. Everything you said in your post was retarded.


----------



## DOMS (May 13, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> Doms, I didn't even notice that.



Also, those hairy legs... 

I bet she has hairy pits.


----------

